# Best knot for FC



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I've always been a fan of the uni knot (Running FC straight through) and the slim beauty (FC leader to braid main)
Anyone else used anything else on FC that works well?

Nick


----------



## kodaz (Jan 1, 2011)

For braid to leader I use a bimini twist on the braid to make a double, then an improved albright knot to connect it to the leader. Hasn't failed me yet. The only time it did was when I was lazy an skipped the double, I think the braid may have cut the mono in that case.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

I only ever use the double uni for braid to leader in the lighter line classes. I have too many albrights come undone after repeated casting, IMO, the knot loosens up after repeated casting through guides and eventually lets go. For the heavier classes, I use the slim beauty for the braid to leader connection.

Cheers Nick.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

kodaz said:


> For braid to leader I use a bimini twist on the braid to make a double, then an improved albright knot to connect it to the leader. Hasn't failed me yet. The only time it did was when I was lazy an skipped the double, I think the braid may have cut the mono in that case.


is the improved albright the same as the albright special??


----------



## kodaz (Jan 1, 2011)

eagle4031 said:


> kodaz said:
> 
> 
> > For braid to leader I use a bimini twist on the braid to make a double, then an improved albright knot to connect it to the leader. Hasn't failed me yet. The only time it did was when I was lazy an skipped the double, I think the braid may have cut the mono in that case.
> ...


Not sure to be honest, never heard of the special.. presumably it would be the same knot - 7 wraps up then 7 back down through the same direction as it went into the loop, then pull tight?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nicktoozoff said:


> I only ever use the double uni for braid to leader in the lighter line classes. I have too many albrights come undone after repeated casting, IMO, the knot loosens up after repeated casting through guides and eventually lets go. For the heavier classes, I use the slim beauty for the braid to leader connection.
> 
> Cheers Nick.


And for FC?

the other Nick


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Double uni for the FC in the lighter classes and the Slim beauty for FC in the heavier classes. Given FC's hardness/stiffness it opens up a Albright faster.

Nick.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm with nick, double uni is where it's at.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

For the really light class of braids (1lb - 10lb), I double the braid over to make it two strands of braid to one strand of FC when doing the double uni. This helps prevent the braid cutting through the leader material, be it FC or mono.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nicktoozoff said:


> Double uni for the FC in the lighter classes and the Slim beauty for FC in the heavier classes. Given FC's hardness/stiffness it opens up a Albright faster.
> 
> Nick.


Cheers


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

anselmo g'day.

At the mo i am fishing FC 4-12 lb but mostly 4-8 attached to braid from 3-10 lb. Five turn Surgeon knot for attaching leader to braid. Uni knot or loop knot for attaching leader to terminal tackle depending on what i am using. No complaints. I ditch the rings on the nose of my hard bodies. Use small snaps on blades and uni or loops on jig heads depending. Working well for what i do but looking forward to trying a different leader to braid knot ...if only to check them out. Targeting bream, flatties, tailor and reddies.

cheers

thanks to ideas provided by all


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

nicktoozoff said:


> I only ever use the double uni for braid to leader in the lighter line classes. I have too many albrights come undone after repeated casting, IMO, the knot loosens up after repeated casting through guides and eventually lets go. For the heavier classes, I use the slim beauty for the braid to leader connection.
> 
> Cheers Nick.


Bloke at LFS showed me how to do the Albright using doubled braid (not bimmied) rather than single, and a quick method where you only do the wraps back towards the leader (Skipping the up section) thereby keeping it slim. Seems good so far and quick to tie at sea...


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll be mischievous here.

Try using regular mono- I think we're all being conned by FC. As it is harder it'll never tie as well as mono. I used to use it routinely before a trip up north where any weakness would get exposed. I was warned and didn't listen, but by the end of trip it was clear- no matter how hard I tried I could not get the same knot strength as mono with FC.


----------

